# How To Make Home-Made Silver Shot - VIDEO



## kadriver (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is a demo on how I make pure silver shot:

https://youtu.be/1GEZhaYneds

Thank you!
kadriver


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 25, 2016)

Love it! One of my friends looked at me strangely when I told him silver was more of a process than gold.


----------



## henos (Feb 26, 2016)

All fine, but personally pour hot metal to hot water.
This of course requires a high dish. Water can be warm on top of the electric heater, the water below must be cold.
In addition to reducing the surface tension I added a little shampoo.
Is achieved if the spherical shape of the granules.
Pour preferably by a small hole in the crucible.

henos


----------

